# اصل كلمة مسافة



## علي حسين (27 أغسطس 2010)

السَّوْفُ (القاموس المحيط)
السَّوْفُ: الشَّمُّ، والصَّبْرُ، وبالضم، وكصُرَدٍ: جَمْعا سُوفةٍ، للأرضِ.
والمَسافُ والمَسافةُ والسِيفَةُ، بالكسر: البُعْدُ، لأنّ الدَّليلَ إذا كان في فَلاةٍ شَمَّ تُرابَها ليَعْلَمَ أعَلَى قَصْدٍ أم لا، فَكَثُرَ الاسْتِعْمالُ حتى سَمَّوا البُعْدَ: مَسافةً.
والسائِفةُ: الرَّمْلَةُ الدَّقيقةُ،
و~ من اللحْمِ: بمَنْزِلَةِ الحِذْيَةِ.
والأسْوافُ: ع بالمدينةِ.
وكسحابٍ: القِثَّاءُ، والمُوتانُ في الإِبِلِ، أو هو بالضم، أو في الناسِ والمالِ، وبالضم: مَرَضُ الإِبِلِ، ويُفْتَحُ.
وسافَ المالُ يَسوفُ ويَسافُ: هَلَكَ، أو وَقَعَ فيه السَّوافُ.
والسافُ: كلُّ عَرَقٍ من الحائِطِ،
و~ من الريحِ: سَفاها، الواحدةُ: سافَةٌ.
والسافةُ والسائِفةُ والسُّوفةُ: الأرضُ بين الرَّمْلِ والجَلَدِ.
وسافَها: دَنا منها.
والمَسافُ: الأَنْفُ، لأنه يُسافُ به.
والمَسُوفُ: الهائجُ من الجِمالِ.
وأما الشَّيِّفَةُ، للطَليعةِ: فبالمعجمةِ.
وسَوْفَ، ويقالُ: سَفْ، وسَوْ، وسَيْ: حَرْفٌ مَعناهُ الاستئنافُ، أو كلمةُ تَنْفيسٍ فيما لم يَكُنْ بعدُ، وتُسْتَعْمَلُ في التَّهْديدِ والوَعيدِ والوَعْدِ، فإِذا شِئْتَ أن تَجْعَلَها اسْماً نَوَّنْتَها.
وفلانٌ يَقْتاتُ السَّوْفَ، أي: يَعيشُ بالأَمانِيِّ.
والفَيْلَسوفُ: يونانِيَّةٌ، أي: مُحِبُّ الحِكْمَةِ، أصْلُهُ فَيْلا: وهو المُحِبُّ، وسُوفا: وهو الحِكْمَةُ، والاسمُ: الفَلْسَفَةُ، مُرَكَّبَةٌ، كالحَوْقَلَةِ.
وأسافَ: هَلَكَ مالُه،
و~ الخارِزُ: أثْأَى فانْخَرَمَتِ الخُرْزَتانِ،
و~ الوالِدانِ: إذا ماتَ وَلَدُهُما،
فالوَلَدُ: مُسافٌ، وأبوهُ: مُسِيفٌ، وأُمُّهُ: مِسْيافٌ.
و"أسافَ حتى ما يَشْتَكِي السَّوافَ": يُضْرَبُ لمَنْ تَعَوَّدَ الحَوادِثَ.
وسَوَّفْتُه تَسْويفاً: مَطَلْتُه،
و~ فلاناً أمْري: مَلَّكْتُه إياهُ، وحَكَّمْتُه فيه.
ورَكِيَّةٌ مُسَوِّفَةٌ، كمُحَدِّثةٍ: يقالُ سَوْفَ يُوجَدُ فيها الماءُ، أو يُسافُ ماؤُها فَيُكْرَهُ ويُعافُ.
وكمُحَدِّثٍ: مَن يَصْنَعُ ماشاءَ، لا يَرُدُّه أحدٌ.
واسْتافَ: اشْتَمَّ،
والمَوْضِعُ: مُسْتافٌ.
وساوَفَهُ: سارَّهُ،
و~ المرأةَ: ضاجَعَها.


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## T. nasr (18 سبتمبر 2012)

كم أن هذا جميل و كم نحن مقصرون في حق لغتنا 
لو كان علمنا في لغتنا بهذا الشكل لسهل علينا استحداث ألفاظ ملائمة للمصطلحات العلمية الغربية
و كم مرة شعرت بالعجز أمام استحداث مصطلحات عربية معبرة تقابل تلك الانجليزية في الرياضيات مثلا (كوني متخصصة في الرياضيات) فمثلا و اسمح لي بالابتعاد قليلا عن موضوع المسافة 
هناك مصطلحات مختلفة , 
finite, countable, denumerable 
تكاد تكون ترجمتها العربية متقاربة و تحمل في معناها إمكانية العد إلا أن الثانية قد تكون غير منتهية و الأخيرة غير منتهية و لكنها مرتبة بشكل ما

أسف لخروجي عن الموضوع و لكني تمنيت دوما لو فتح المجال لمناقشة من هذا القبيل لأهل التخصصات العلمية يتم التوافق على ترجمات جيدة مقبولة للمصطلحات العلمية.. هذا ما أردت قوله


----------



## علي حسين (28 سبتمبر 2012)

نعم اختي الكريمة
نحن مقصرون جدا بحق لغتنا العربيه .
فمعظم الامم تدرس العلم بلغتها .
ونسينا القاعدة ان " ما لا يتم الواجب الا به فهو واجب " .


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيكي الخير


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

